# AnthroCon 2019 Experiences Thread



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 9, 2019)

AnthroCon 2019 was a fucking BLAST! So, I thought that it'd be fun to hear about some of the experiences everybody had while there.
My experience there? Hehee, I had a TON of firsts. First time meeting my boyfriend IRL, first time watching Zootopia, first time getting drunk... It was an AMAZING time!


----------



## Keita Lemur (Jul 9, 2019)

It was hilarious when the entire dealers den starting ringing with the flood warning on everyone's phones, haha. I had a super great time too with a group of awesome people. Definitely going again.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 9, 2019)

BTW, anyone who went will think this is HILARIOUS:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147642126295060480


----------



## Keita Lemur (Jul 9, 2019)

It is now but wasn't at the time. I stayed at the Cambria so it was a long walk with my tail dragging in the water, I was just hoping there was minimal pee remains on the sidewalk, lol. I felt really bad for the suiters having to deal with that. I'm also glad I didn't die on the highway in the downpour too, that would have been sucky.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 10, 2019)

It was my first ever furry convention, and my first time suiting other than trying on my partial. I may not have had handpaws(they were too small when they arrived) but that didn't stop me from having a good time. So many pictures, so many hugs, so many snoot boops, and I got to hug Telephone and get a picture with her. Without a doubt, though, my favorite moment was when I was on my way to the Smash tournament. I heard a young boy, maybe about 6 or 7, talking to his parents. "Mom, Dad, I haven't gotten to talk to any of the furries yet!" Luckily I happened to be in my partial. I gave him a tap on the shoulder and when he turned around, I opened my arms for a hug. That smile on his face, I will not forget.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> It was my first ever furry convention, and my first time suiting other than trying on my partial. I may not have had handpaws(they were too small when they arrived) but that didn't stop me from having a good time. So many pictures, so many hugs, so many snoot boops, and I got to hug Telephone and get a picture with her. Without a doubt, though, my favorite moment was when I was on my way to the Smash tournament. I heard a young boy, maybe about 6 or 7, talking to his parents. "Mom, Dad, I haven't gotten to talk to any of the furries yet!" Luckily I happened to be in my partial. I gave him a tap on the shoulder and when he turned around, I opened my arms for a hug. That smile on his face, I will not forget.


Ooh! Were you in the fursuit parade on Saturday?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ooh! Were you in the fursuit parade on Saturday?


No, I wasn't. I'm still not used to wearing it, so I would have gotten overheated quickly, especially since I forgot my cooling balaclava at home. I have only myself to blame for that.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> No, I wasn't. I'm still not used to wearing it, so I would have gotten overheated quickly, especially since I forgot my cooling balaclava at home. I have only myself to blame for that.


Ah, ok. No worries. Maybe next time.


----------

